# 14/01/07 washed the car, started to rain, took some pics



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nics pics ... and nice home 

Moley


----------



## Dicky2 (Apr 24, 2006)

How much council tax are you paying on that house ?????? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Nice pics,  but happens to us all  
H.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

that house is only part of my family's estate, "West Coach Bank", which is where I live......

..........................I only wish :lol:

It's one of my favourtie local places which has a good back drop and with the sun set the sky changes to some awesome colours (better in the summer)


----------



## vatis (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey p1tse, the pic with the rainbow is top of the range ... i will edit it a bit if you dont mind..

Cheers mate


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

vatis said:


> Hey p1tse, the pic with the rainbow is top of the range ... i will edit it a bit if you dont mind..
> 
> Cheers mate


thanks, yeah go for it.

it's had a couple of coats on Megs polish and wax, so the water should bead better if it rains :wink:

if your good a photoshop, wouldn't mind a front pic of avus silver with colour coded front 3 bar grill :wink:


----------



## martynv6 (Mar 4, 2007)

That was a nutty house years ago , looks nice now they done it up but used to scare the shit out of me at night :lol:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

could you not have bought a bigger house ?? maybee one that has a garage :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Lovely piccies P1tse. I love the rainbow one [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

that car would look so good with a nice Projecktzwo grill on! :roll:


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice pics [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

Great pictures

could see them in a Car Brochure


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

These pics have been on here before..................... nothing new


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

link of this is in my sig.

wow, can't believe it's been a year!

taken on a old digi cam, and now have a new one and hopefully get time to take some more new shots and less grainy


----------



## alandamtt (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey

Just wanna ask is your a S - line model? The car im picking is excatly the same colour inside and out.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I was getting confusedthen, I gad seen them before and saw the date as jan 14th. spooked me until I read the year


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

alandamtt said:


> Hey
> 
> Just wanna ask is your a S - line model? The car im picking is excatly the same colour inside and out.


mines a facelift which came out after and similar spec to the s line.

but depends on year of facelift and s line, as some s line i've seen not come with the full aluminum gear knob and that only later facelift came with aerowipers as standard

good luck in picking yours up


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

it's been over a year since some pics, so a quick update:

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=119880


----------

